# Why DU Why



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Dont get me wrong I Love DU but I just got their new catalog and what the [email protected]#&. They have nesting structures for sale they cost $99.99 - $129.99 :eyeroll:. What is that. I can understand paying a little extra money for a painting or a shirt but for something that is going to improve the duck pop. Come on give me a break. Even if DU is getting them at half that price that is bull crap. Another waste of money. They should have a whole page of products at a discounted rate for people who want to improve Duck numbers on their own. I just dropped $600 at the last DU banquet on items that were probably worth $200 dollars but I am ok with that the money goes to improving habitat I think, I am not so sure any more. Delta maybe getting all my dollars soon. They gave me nesting structures for FREE.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are they the ones made by Dakota Nesting Structures? If so they are pretty pricey!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I think they are but why wouldnt they offer something more affordable. Espacially with the loss of habitat over the next few years. Nesting structures are excellent for wetlands that are farmed around. They will never take the place of good grass cover but its better than nothing. It is almost insulting to charge that much. Find a new provider. Heck I would be will to make them for DU. I made mallard roles and wood duck boxes over the winter the mallard roles cost me about $6 - $9 dollars and the wood duck boxes cost about 10 - $12 only the ones that I put collars around the post the ones on trees were about half that. DU needs a change at the top someone who can think about green heads not green backs.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am not sure if there are any other makers out there besides Dakota and guys like us that make the ones out of wire. I think the plastic ones are so pricey is because they last so much longer. But I am not an expert on it. BTW I agree with your point!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with porkchop they probably do last longer but its like snow goose decoys quantity over quality 10 nesting structures are better than one.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

actually qaulity over quanity is better. If the box can last for years it will keep getting used over and over. If you have to rebuild others every year it would end up not being cost effective.

Think of this. If you can make your own do it. Some people don't have the skill or the time. DU offers these for that reason.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Once again I agree! By the way if you don't mind me asking where do you put yours out at? We are trying to get alot more out here in the Minot and surrounding areas. We put a bunch up this spring but we have a long way to go. I see your location as ND Central.


----------



## DU (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.dakotanesting.com/order.htm

FBS,

The items in the catalog are made by Dakota Nesting Structures based in ND. If you look at their web site you can see the pricing is the same as in the catalog. When items are ordered the product is drop shipped from the manufacturer to save on shipping. The price is not set by DU, but rather Dakota Nesting Structures. Just as Sony has a MSRP for TV's at Sears or Sony.com.

Other options for such quality structures are limited. If you choose, you can find plans to build your own at http://www.ducks.org. If there is another vendor and can supply quality products for this purpose, do contact DU and let us know. Feel free to post their web address on this thread too so people can learn of any other suppliers.

DU is glad to offer these items for purchase and use, as to my knowledge Dakota Nesting Structures is the only company, that manufactures and distributes nesting structures nationally, has approached DU to offer their products in the DU catalog.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The owner of Dakota Nesting Structures is my best friends dad. Each unit is hand put together other than the mold so it takes a little time to get one totally finished.

If some guys on here would like to get several at a discounted rate, Im almost positive I could talk to Dave and see if I can get some from him at cost or close to. Post up if youd like me too talk to him, no problem


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

The money that DU raises from the sale of the houses goes directly into habitat. (or around 90% or whatever the number is)

Looks like a win/win to me.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

go ahead and join delta and you can go trap some predators too w/ them.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

nickwesterholm said:


> go ahead and join delta and you can go trap some predators too w/ them.


but that would actually produce more ducks and be counter-productive of what I try and do all fall. :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Pony Up!!$$$$


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Join them both and if your state has a state organization join it as well. I think one of you smarter guys should start a ND waterfowlers association!

Also helping the pheasant and turkey guys is also a win win situation!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I think one of you smarter guys should start a ND waterfowlers association!


Bob Kellam is already too busy!!! I nominate Chopper as pres!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Porkchop
I ask around almost every farmer will allow you to put nest on wetlands that are farmed around them.

nickwesterholm 
I am A member of Delta

IOWAFOWLER
Not at all. The quality of the mallard nest I make will last for ever with min. Maintenance. All you have to do is stuff it with flax hay the same thing you would have to do with the ones DU offers every year. And some of my wood duck boxes have been standing for 10 years with no maintenance.

USSapper
They are very nice structures just not cost effective.

Like I said at the top I Do like DU I am a committee member and I volunteer over 80 hours a year. I was just hoping they would step up to the plate and push conservation a little more with the destruction of 1000s of acres everyday for ethonal. And my point with delta is they have stepped up call and they will get you nesting structures.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

djleye said:


> > I think one of you smarter guys should start a ND waterfowlers association!
> 
> 
> I nominate Chopper as pres!!!!!!!!! :wink:


I said a smarter guy, not a [email protected]$$ guy! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Not quite the word I would have used to describe. :wink: :wink:

Besides chopper you have the skills and qualities that would be necessary to head up an assoc. Table dancer extrodinaire, decal enthusiast, why stop at 4 beers kinda guy, pro-staff ambassador and a helluva a career and family man!!
NOMINATED!! :lol: :lol:

P.S, you need a new huntin' partner, buddy?? dd:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Almost sounds like you want to date me! k:

You forgot I have style as well!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)




----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Besides chopper you have the skills and qualities that would be necessary to head up an assoc


Like what, knum chuck skills, bow hunting skills.............


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Do it porkchop I will join your club. You Could call it The ND Conservation Club.


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

count me in


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe when I retire I could be the head guy (receiving) but right now I would just have to be a member of the peanut gallery!.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

When this web site first started, it was suggested to get a ND Waterfowlers Org. up and running. You could be more powerfull than you ever imagine. Go for it!


----------

